# Craig Cameron ?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

There's quirks about him and some other clinicians. But as long as you get good information from them its just a irritating thing to have to put up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alee (Mar 20, 2011)

I really do like Craig, but he makes me nuts too. I still watch, but only if I have recorded it and can skip through some of it. It takes him FOREVER to get to the point. Sometimes, he doesn't even really teach what he says he is going to at the beginning of the show. However, I do like his methods and try to learn what I can from him. We have a few things that we disagree on, but I would give anything to try one of his extreme challenge courses.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love to try one of his extreme cowboy races!!

Yeah I do like him, just not his voice and his way of talking. It irks me!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think more horses are ruined by RFD-TV than by Tom Thumb bits, tie-downs and chain mouth pieces. Step away from the T.V.! If you like one of the clinicians on there, save the money and take your horse and ride in a clinic with them.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I am wondering why you say this kevin?? 
I have learned a lot of things from watching several of the shows from RFD. It is not meant to replace a trainers good solid advice or some other knowledgeable horse person, but I like to watch and learn. Kind of supplement what I already know or am learning.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

His voice is a little irritating, but I've saved some of his programs because he does know how to train. I especially like the program on long-lining, where he demonstrated same, and did so as one in a series of training a mustang.
I have to disagree about the TV trainers. They all are saying the same thing: SPEND TIME WITH YOUR HORSE!!!!
In my experience the current condition of horses sold is that too many of them are undertrained. When I first bought horses in the 1980's, people weren't distracted by video games and the Internet, which suck your time away, and they were more inclined to go out and "play with their ponies." The horses had better foundations.
I enjoyed watching Chris Cox took his 3 year old QH gelding, who had been through a futurity, to a cross-country course in Texas, where he taught him how to jump solid obstaces, and to perform rudimentary dressage, both handily.
There was a recent newspaper article about a man whose father gave him one of the foals--this was in the 1920's, you see--and he spent so much time hanging with it and training it, really gentling, that he could perform numerous tricks, like standing in the saddle, his mare ground tied, and cracking a whip. (A photo of this accompanied the story.) He used to travel and show her off, having her lay down on command, having her count someone's age, etc.
How about Ryan Gingrich? In his Habitat(for Horses) series he demonstrated basic cue-for-forward-movement training with novice horses, and if you taught this at ANY level to your horse, the horse would understand the cue for a correct lead.
I enjoy watching Julie Goodknight's programs, and I remember reading her articles in "Practical Horseman", during the 1980's and '90's. She demonstrates great patience and I particularly appreciate that she can get great results without being a big muscleman. (Watch her program on catching your horse, sometime.)
It doesn't matter if you read a book, watch programs, or take a class, anybody can do well, and anybody can get hurt making mistakes. I say watch, enjoy them and try out some of their suggestions. My DH got his horse to load in the trailer better by making him "Move His Feet."
The criticism brings to mind the line in "The Muppet Movie,":
"Where did you learn to drive--did you take a 'correspondence course?' "
As somebody who has taken over 230 hours of college coursework, 'Yes, I HAVE learned from a correspondence course!"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ioconner said:


> I am wondering why you say this kevin??


Lots of people think watching DVDs or TV will make them "trainers". Unfortunately. I have no problem with using those as a help (I have DVDs and books myself), but they are NOT substitution for the real live help. Especially when the person is a beginner.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ioconner said:


> I am wondering why you say this kevin??
> I have learned a lot of things from watching several of the shows from RFD. It is not meant to replace a trainers good solid advice or some other knowledgeable horse person, but I like to watch and learn. Kind of supplement what I already know or am learning.


The reason I say this is that too many people watch the programs with inexperienced eyes and they miss what is really happening so they are unable to make it work with thier horse. Or they start to feel overconfident and think they really know thier stuff and get into trouble. There are many things taught by the clinicians on RFD that can raise serious issues with your horse if done incorrectly. 

Some "clinicians" on RFD are just plain unqualified to lead a 4-H club let alone appear on nation-wide television.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Lots of people think watching DVDs or TV will make them "trainers". Unfortunately. I have no problem with using those as a help (I have DVDs and books myself), but they are NOT substitution for the real live help. Especially when the person is a beginner.


I do agree with this, but that is why I said it is not meant to replace a trainers or other knowledgeable horse persons training or advice...kind of just supplement what you already know or learning.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I don't want to discourage ANYBODY. It's ALL about spending time with your horse, and I hope that this forum can help them.
Decades ago we all read books and magazines to get help. I don't know about you, but my horses are expensive to keep, as well as time consuming. I am cautious about what horses I buy (or adopt, like my horse, "Buster Brown,") so I don't (now) have to retrain anything dangerous.
I politely disagree about using the advice of RFDTV horse trainers. I guess I am old enough to have witnessed MANY backyard horses who were trained by no-nothings, who just spent hours and hours with their horses and had really good pleasure horses, often grade horses. How are blooded horses any different to train?
My older horses were practically perfect, IMHO, after 20 years, but I hadn't ever considered doing ground work with them, though, while teaching lessons in the middle of the arena, I realize now that is exactly what I did. Plus, none of them really backed as well as I would have liked. Because of watching Clinton Anderson's programs, my current 3 horses back VERY well.
Novice riders will listen to who is convenient. Good trainers are great, but expensive, so there is a LOT of DYI nowadays. Plus, I've been to many stables and I wasn't really sure that all of their trainers were competent enough to be worth the money. I agree that many of them are, but how does a novice know the difference?
Maybe the best advice for a newbie is to use the same kind of humane training that you would use on your dog. A good dog is a joy, and a well-trained horse is a joy, too. It's NOT that complicated to get good basics on your horse. I didn't grow up with horses, but I've owned horses for over 26 years. I find that when I trust my gut, it's usually right. JMHO.


----------



## Lauren Woodard (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, you can't get experienced eyes without watching with inexperienced eyes.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

As I analyze it, I got my first experiences investing my allowance$ on an hour every Saturday renting and trail-riding. Then, I got my experienced eyes by taking lessons at a reputable riding academy. My teacher watched over us. If we needed to be pushed, he'd push us. If the horse needed HIM to get aboard to fix something, he'd do it, but it didn't happen often. We rode hunt seat, and NOBODY got to do anything like taking a jump until they could:
1) control the horse in all gaits
2) ride figures
3) post a trot without stirrups.
All of that and jumping can teach you what a listening horse is supposed to feel like, just like the experts on forged currently continually study the real thing, for reference.
DH commented recently that we have some of the worst trained horses today and more ways to train them than every before. Think it's working?


----------

